# Andar em círculo



## GSM2046 (24 Nov 2022 às 07:33)

Já não é o primeiro vídeo que vejo deste género


----------



## raposo_744 (24 Nov 2022 às 08:53)

Bizarro: Ovelhas na Mongólia andam em círculos há 12 dias e ninguém sabe porquê
					

As imagens são bizarras. Cerca de Dezenas de ovelhas na Mongólia andam em círculos há 12 dias e ninguém sabe a razão.




					pplware.sapo.pt


----------



## GSM2046 (24 Nov 2022 às 16:07)




----------

